
Toxic air pollution particles found in human brains - clumsysmurf
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/sep/05/toxic-air-pollution-particles-found-in-human-brains-links-alzheimers
======
zamalek
Meanwhile, politicians blame vaccination for autism and deny climate change.

